# National Geographic Aquarium Substrate?



## Nic (Sep 18, 2006)

I was at PetSmart today getting some tubing and noticed they had National Geographic Aquarium Substrate. Although I couldn't open the bag to feel it the granuals seemed much smaller than 'standard' gravel and much more in line with Eco-Complete. Has anyone ever used this stuff? Is it a decent medium for plants?


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I have tried the tan colour one. The type with granules anywhere from 3-6 mm. It's a nice colour for the tank. The granules are smooth, and holds down roots well. It's a little difficult pushing down stems though, need good tweezers and a bit of practice. Once anchored and rooted, tends to stay put. 

It's inert, need ferts for sure. 

The cories are happy in the tank.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

"Substrate may contain minerals that affect the water pH. Monitor the pH and blah blah",


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Unfortunately, the substrate term on the bag is misleading. It's just plain gravel. The bag I got, anyway.


----------



## OmegaCactus (Jan 9, 2015)

I've used the black Nat Geo gravel. It is nice and smooth and smaller than other gravels. My corys did fine on it, as did my plants. It also never raised my pH, or did anything to the water. Only issue I have is that after about a year of use the black is wearing off and now I have grey and white pebbles mixed in, very messy looking  Switching over the last of my tanks away from it. The tan or white may be different and not "painted".


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes, the tan is not painted.


----------

